# The Buffalo Theory!



## Brian R. VanCise (Mar 11, 2008)

In one episode of 'Cheers', Cliff is seated at the bar 
describing the Buffalo Theory
to his buddy, Norm. I don't think I've ever heard the concept
explained any better than this .


'Well you see, Norm, it's like this . . . A herd of buffalo can 
only move as fast as the slowest buffalo. And when the herd is hunted, it 
is the slowest and weakest ones at the back that are killed first. 
This natural selection is good for the herd as a whole, because 
the general speed and health of the whole group keeps improving by the 
regular killing of the weakest members. 

In much the same way, the human brain can only operate as fast 
as the slowest brain cells. Now, as we know, excessive intake of 
alcohol kills brain cells. But naturally, it attacks the slowest and 
weakest brain cells first. In this way, regular consumption of beer 
eliminates the weaker brain cells, making the brain a faster and more 
efficient machine. 

And that, Norm, is why you always feel smarter after a few
beers.'


----------



## MBuzzy (Mar 11, 2008)

All through college my friends called me strong buffalo because they figured I'd killed all by the last brain cell....

We were actually upset when we saw that episode, we thought that we made it up in a moment of drunken clarity.


----------

